# Coyotes and Turkeys



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

Doing a survey:

Going back, how many of you have had predators stalk your turkey decoys?

Twice this year alone for me. Not animals passing through, but actually putting on the sneak.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I had a coyote come in to about 35 yrds this morning. They are not in season right now so i didn't shoot, also i cant justify it as "damage control" even though it was on private property. If you kill a coyote right now, most likely it will kill their pups of starvation. I am sure he will be back this fall when i start predator calling.
BVW


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I've called in a number of coyotes and foxes over the years, and just the other day, a stray housecat...

Shot the one coyote about five years ago, when she grabbed my decoy and started running down the ridge with it. Turned out to be a young female that wasn't nursing or pregnant, a good thing, I too would have felt badly if she had pups. 

But a lot of people don't feel the same, and just shoot anyway. 

Haven't seen any in recent years, I think they're catching on a bit up here.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Saw two hunting together mid-day on April 20th. One came within 10 yds of me and my decoy, and I stood up and they both slowly ran off.....not like they were scared to death or anything. Concerns me that the population of these critters seems to be expanding rapidly, and they don't seem too afraid of people. :tdo12: I guess I need to start hunting predators. I've been offered the chance to go several times, but just haven't done so yet.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

just tracks in the dusting bowls so far.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Had a big 'yote come into my setup during first season in Area K. He came in from behind and downwind. I think he saw me as he just kept on trotting along at about 20 yds, looking at the decoy all along. I hear about coyotes and turkey hunters more and more these days.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I have never had a coyote come into my setup while turkey hunting but know guys that have had it happen to them. One thing I do see every spring while either turkey hunting or picking morels is where coyotes have killed hen turkeys on their nests. They eat it all; hen & eggs.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

On opening day this year I was calling in the high winds. I had a hen and a jake decoy out in front of me. After 15 minutes of calling I decided to go and try a new spot. As I stood up, I scared the heck out of a real good size yote that was moving in on the decoys. Boy did he haul but out of there.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Had three come in on April 19th, each at a seperate location.
April 20th had one come in, April 21st didn't have any come in but we saw lots of tracks, could be why we didn't see lots of turkeys eh?


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

Just think, you usually get a shock gobble out of dealing with the songdog PROBLEM. 
I find it alot more of a successful hunt when the coyote comes in strutting  
Now how to get those feral cats


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

In an earlier reply someone said they could have claimed damage from the coyote??? I often wonder what this means because the rules say on private property if doing or about to do damage they are legal to shoot. Well when I posed this to a dnr officer and asked for more specifics he could offer none. Any clue as to what proof or specifics you need other than running off with your decoy? I am an avid pheasant hunter as well as turkey deer duck etc. so in my opinion a coyote is the same as a raccoon, they are always about to do damage! Just curious it has bigged me for awhile.


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

Adam, we spent good money on our decoys. If one is about to get a hole in it, wouldnt that be damage? That is my justification. That judge would have a hard time disagreeing with you due to the LACK of verbage in the regs. I would also venture to guess not many (if any) CO's would not see it your way. As long as you were able to articulate why you did what you did.


----------



## Tim Baker (Jan 18, 2000)

I had one sneak in behind me two years ago while I was calling, it got to about 5 yards before I heard him.

I work with a guy that called in 3 last year and another buddy that called in two last year as well. All three of us hunt near Atlanta. 10 years ago the area was loaded with turkeys now you're lucky to hear a gobble. I won't blame it all on the coyotes but I'm sure they have a lot to do with the population decrease in our area.

Tim


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Like I said in my opinion, they are all doing or about to do damage!!!!! Too bad to ruin a good turkey hunt but if you get a chance to get one of those bird killers so be it!

AW


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Adam Waszak said:


> Like I said in my opinion, they are all doing or about to do damage!!!!! Too bad to ruin a good turkey hunt but if you get a chance to get one of those bird killers so be it!
> 
> AW


Adam, If you shoot a coyote out of season, you had better have a better excuse than, "They eat other animals that I like to hunt". I think the damage described in the regulations applies to private property....not other game animals.

Neal


----------



## MoneyMan11 (Jan 8, 2004)

I had a jake and 2 hens in my decoy setup three year ago and was calling in the morning. I had heard some gobbles early and about 10 minutes later from that same direction, I heard something sneaking through the brush. I had my dekes about 10 yards from the brushline and thought I had a tom coming in silent. All of a sudden, I see a not so quiet coyote appear going through the brush. I was surprised at the amount of noise he made upon approach and then he set up at the brushline for about a minute and I continued with a few soft clucks anticipated that he would make some kind of move. In a flash, he hit the hen grabbing it around the neck. The deke went flying up in the air and the stake sailing as well. While not getting a bird that morning, that was great.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I have had yotes come into my decoys many times in the past years, but mostly when I have one decoy out in an open field.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah I agree Neal. "Damage on private property" to me would mean it is killing livestock, chickens, domestic animals, etc. Obviously subject to interpretation, but I would disagree with sprigdog by saying most judges/attorneys would not call jumping your decoy "damage" as stated in the rule. jmho :evilsmile


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

just ducky said:


> I would disagree with sprigdog by saying most judges/attorneys would not call jumping your decoy "damage" as stated in the rule. jmho :evilsmile


How would you show damage? I think I recall some recent cases of individuals believing they were threatened by bears and subsequently shot them...their argument did not hold up in court.

Putting the ethical considerations aside, is having a few toothmarks in a deke worth risking your hunting priveleges?

 If I ruffled any feathers my apologies, but I think that wanton killing with such a weak argument can put us as hunters in a bad light.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I think we all know what doing damage means but it would be nice to get some sort of a definition on what it refers to in the rule book I would probably pass on that coyote too even though i dislike the buggers so much i hate to mess up hunts. I had a huge one come in two years ago during a LP deer hunt and I had to pass then because i had been waiting for a buck I saw earlier. Well never saw either again oh well some definition like I said would be nice so we know what it means I mean the black bears tear up my parents bird feeders ona regular basis but would never consider hurting them for it I actually look forward to seeing what they did this time. 

AW


----------



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a buddy about 5 years ago hunting and had a coyote come in and attack the decoy at about 20 yards. He bit the neck, threw it up in the air and ran off. The next year saw two run by when we were doing some initial yelping to figure out if there were any birds in the area. This year the same buddy had one come in racing to get to the decoys. 

I really think that they need to be better managed and I am of the opinion that if one is coming for my decoys (and on private land), he is fair game.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Last year I was set up on a fence row and had my decoys about 20 yards in front of me. The turkeys were off to my right so thats where I was looking. I had a coyote come charging in from my left. Caught me by suprise. I now pay more attention when calling.


----------

